# Algone?????



## valadar (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a 22 gallon lightly planted tank, i was having a problem with what I thought was bga or green spot algae. In my many hours of searching for what I should do I came across algone.com. It said it would control all algaes. I put it in my filter like it said and within like 3 days there were whitish clear slimy strings on it and the same color spots on the inside of the glass and the same color about an 1/8" fuzzy or puffy spots on all my plants. The algae has stopped growing but did not die??? I am ready to do a routine cleaning this weekend but I don't know about putting the algone back in there - I got rid of one problem and created an entirely different one. I don't use any ferts or CO2 and all my plants thrive. I have only been at this for about 6 months and have been learning as I go (sometimes I think my brain is going to explode) so any insight would be appreciated. How can something so irritating be so relaxing and rewarding at the same time


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

_What is the wattage of your lighting fixture?...How many hours is it on daily?_

_What is your water parameters?... PH, KH, N03, P04_

The first thing I see is that you need to add a lot of fast growing plants to your tank to soak up the extra nutrients that the algae live on.

Then you need to start dosing with a macro/micro nutrients so that your plants can grow at their optimal rate to out compete the algae for food.

If you have over 2wpg you need to inject C02, if not then adding Excel will do the job.

Algone removes the nitrates from the water and the plants need nitrates to grow. The nitrates need to be kept around 10ppm and phosphates at 1ppm.


----------

